# Pompono Long Rod



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2018)

Spent the day at Hobe Sound Public Beach Fla. fishing mainly for Pompano.
Arrived a sunup, out going tide. Was using Fish bites & Sand fleas 3 rods 2 10' & a 11.5' all casting rods.
Fished for 4 hours and only one small Croaker ! A few guys around me using 13 ' rods were hooking up with keeper Pompano's same bait
weight ect only difference was they were getting out much further. Incoming Tide about 1 hour before High Tide I started catching Pomps nice sized keepers
Only rod that was catching was the 11.5 Rod which I was able to get out about 20 yards further. After an hour just around high tide total 6 keepers 5 on the longer rod and 1 on the shorter Rod
Same Bait, Rigs and weight.
Coincidence or does a long rod really have the edge. Looks Like I'll be getting in touch with Tommy for a CCP 13' 3-6oz Rod.

Rick


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Rick,

I'll be glad to help!. They are in stock and ready to ship. The 13' 3-6 is consistently my best seller and a big part of the reason is...… you guessed it

Florida Pompano fishermen... 

Tommy


----------



## TreeClimber (Oct 10, 2017)

I had a similar experience with puppy drum this fall. I caught 5 slot fish in an hour or so slinging 8nbait as far as I could. The 15 or so guys around me caught a total of 4 or 5 in the same time period using similar terminal tackle. Only different was casting distance. 

I guess it truly depends on where the fish are, but a little casting practice and some quality gear made the difference that day.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2018)

Well ordered a 13" 3-6oz casting first thing this morning.
Been considering this rod since I moved to Florida almost two months ago.
After yesterday's experience at the beach I think I made the right choice.

Rick


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2018)

That is a great rod. Good distance and good bite detection too. Going to get a second one after the first of the year.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

I fish the South Carolina and Georgia beaches primarily. They are Flat to say the least. A number of years ago I invested in Tommy's 13' 3-6 along with his Akios 656CTM reels. All I can say is that I have not been disappointed. I have caught more and bigger pompano and whiting than I ever have. I now have 3 of these combos. Money well spent.


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

I agree I have one of these rods....I also have 3..3 piece team Alabama rods that I love.....strictly Off the ground casting with them.....all super light and easy on fragile shoulders....weightless for walking some distance down the beaches to get away from the mobs....sometimes distance for pomps counts, other times you can overcast them.....One of the issues we are having here right now is the Macks and sharks are cutting and breaking off our lines on the distance casts...forcing you to fish inside....so many sharks and macks this year....


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

I had two Team Alabama rods and sold one. That was a mistake. They are great rods.


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

yep....I do also love the CCP's.....what about these 3 piece penn ( rampage) rods from the UK?....anybody have them?.....


----------

